# Pulled Off!



## railroadron (Jul 6, 2012)

I saw a post yesterday about a guy gettin a ticket in North Platte. The rumor that its UP s bull school was circulating as far back as my early train hoppin days from the 80 s . After reading that they used mirrors to inspect a departing train about proves it is cause I ve never heard of such measures. North Platte has always been easy cause there s its so easy to figure out with its two humps which designate traffic in one direction. Departure tracks are so obvious and I ve never seen a bull there in the many times I gone through which is my preferred route between east and west. Hope this isnt giving up too much info but there s a Coors distributor near the silos on the eastern end of the yard, just west of the second bridge that goes over the many lead out tracks..which is a great scouting place by day if going EAST. Trains depart about every 15 to 20 minutes from N. Platte. There s also free WIFI provided by Coors and a great dumpster for cardboard and warm beer. I ve found cases of beer in there.
Anyway the point of this post was that I was pulled off a IM in Evanston WY and charged with "Riding Railway Equipment" after being spotted by a fresh crew awaiting on the runway in Ogden. The cops were cool and quite generous as they not only loaded me up on more groceries than I could carry but they also bought me a ticket on greyhound to the next CC which was rock springs. The cop was smiling when he said "BY Law I must tell you that you have to come back to court" and wrote my ticket. Of course I didnt go which was scheduled for June 19. cause I ve never been one to freely face the judicial system and my motto has always been " you aint takin me alive copper". Hey at least someone wants me right? It is my understanding that no misdemeanor is extraditable over any state line period..however within the state of issuance is permissible. I ll let ya ll know if this is true the next time I get my license run cause i most certainly didnt go to court..thats not Punk Rock! LOL!
And i m not in WY either!


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 6, 2012)

railroadron said:


> The rumor that its UP s bull school was circulating as far back as my early train hoppin days from the 80 s .


 
I've heard about "bull schools" in various places, not sure if real deal. I do know they get OJT as I remember an occasion where I was riding an IM west in Indio and there were dos toros with flashlights looking at seals as the train passed them. They saw me on a spine car and had the train stop. I was asked if I knew where I was (I did) and asked about Niland checkpoint and I said it was not in operation which of course was why I was still on such a visible ride, much to their dismay. I boarded the train in El Paso. The experienced bull was telling bull junior about "high sides" on the car I was riding which is something a prospective bull would have gotten much training on in school and would have been pretty much a moot point by the time they were on the job. Anyway, after going through my bag and running my information I was released. I was able to catch out the next day and finish my ride.


----------



## Dmac (Jul 6, 2012)

that might have been my post about being busted in north platte, bull was cool, but hand cuffed me and took my picture next to the no trespassing sign. he did give me a bunch of water and dropped me off next to "the barn" convenience store. but wrote me a ticket that i think i will just end up blowing off.


----------



## joaquim33 (Jul 6, 2012)

had friends busted there and given smallish tickets. overall sounds like the bulls theyve encountered were very gentlemanly, and told of workers kicking them down money and water as they were being escorted out. they were found with the mirror on the stick lookin into the well.


----------



## Unslap (Aug 2, 2012)

I went thru there two days ago. Being aware of this trick that north platte bulls seem to be fond of, i moved myself and gear to a corner of the well and kept my eyes open... After an hour and apparently still no new crew i sprawled out wothout a care. Then i saw a guy on a motorcycle flying down one of the roads BTN the tracks... Do employees ever use bikes or was this dude just a badass trespasser?!


----------



## Kim Chee (Aug 2, 2012)

Unslap said:


> IThen i saw a guy on a motorcycle flying down one of the roads BTN the tracks... Do employees ever use bikes or was this dude just a badass trespasser?!


 
I've never seen a motorcycle used in a rail yard. I have seen railroad employees use 4 wheelers in the larger yards. If bulls or railroad employees are using motorcycles near the tracks, it's news to me.


----------



## Unslap (Aug 3, 2012)

Whats next, mono-railriders? !


----------

